# Retro Strahlen



## danielvs (29. September 2003)

Hi ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit diese Retro-Strahlen zu erstellen. So ähnlich wie in diesen Japanischen Mangas die strahlen oder so alte sunil Werbungen...ich hoffe ihr könnt euch ungefähr voerstellen was ich mein!
Auf jedenfall sollen die eben auch schön korret, alle gleicher abstand zueinander und so sein. Von Hand sind die ja kein Problem, Allerdings will ich sie sehr sauber und symmetrisch...

Als kleine Gedankenstütze habe ich hier die Seite http://www.altoids.com 
da drehen sich im Hintergrund immer mal wieder so strahlen, allerdings stelle ich mir das ganze etwas schlanker vor...

Wenn da jemand eine Möglichkeit wüsste, wär das echt cool.

Danke schonmal im voraus ich habe hier nochwas gefunden : so in der art:


----------



## Mark (29. September 2003)

Hi!

Da bieten sich *Polygon-Tool* oder *Custom Shape-Tool* an:

Polygon-Tool: Sides z.B. 52 -> Punkte auswählen: zwei wählen, zwei nicht, zwei wählen ... Strg-T Transformieren -> Kleinskalieren.

Custom Shape-Tool: gibt's ein Preset "Flower 7", das nützlich wäre...

//edit: geht natürlich auch mit: einen selektieren, zwei nicht, einen ...


----------



## realitylab (30. September 2003)

Neues Bild 512 x 512 oder größer 

Streifen von oben nach unten ziehen 

I I I I I I 
I I I I I I 
I I I I I I 
I I I I I I 

Dann Flatten Imge

Dann Filter > Polar Coordinats > Rectangular to Polar !

gruß Tim


----------



## biegeeinheit (30. September 2003)

Wenn du die Strahlen nicht gleichmässig willst (so àla:http://www.fime.ch/arbeit/totenkopfmedium.gif) dann nimm das Pfadwerkzeug. Wirst du sicherlich die sauberste Lösung haben und kannst es dann als eigene Form definieren und immer wieder benutzen. 

Gleichmässig würde ich auch das Pfadwerkzeug empfehlen wegen der Sauberkeut und Nachhaltigkeit aber der Vorgang ist schwieriger zu erklären. Du müsstest ein Dreieck machen, dass dann mit dem Pfadkomponenten-Auswahl Werkzeug (A) auswählen und kopieren. Dann Ctrl + T und den Rotationspunkt auf den Ausgangspunkt der Strahlen legen. Als nächstes einen Rotationswinkel in der Menüleiste eingeben. 

Das dann immer wieder bis du den Kreis voll hast. Geht zwar länger als der Polarkoordinaten filter aber lässt sich beliebig vergrössern wiederverwenden einfärben etc...


----------



## danielvs (30. September 2003)

Cool, danke sehr für eure Hilfe...hat mir beides sehr geholfen
Genau das habe ich gesucht

Übrigens die fime -seite ist echt supercool! Gleich mal gebookmarkt


----------



## biegeeinheit (30. September 2003)

Froh geholfen zu haben und danke für das Kompliment zu meiner Seite


----------



## ultras_liberi (14. Juli 2009)

gude...

kann mir einer sagen wie ich die strahlen andersrum hinbekomme? also so: 
http://bookofjesus.org/images/vd4y1cmxq349lqj27hk.jpg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Juli 2009)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Schau dir mal jenes Tutorial an. Dort wird der Effekt 
wunderbar beschrieben - auch adaptiv auf umgekehrte Stahlen anwendbar.


----------



## Sierb (15. Juli 2009)

noch einfacher gehts mit dem "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug". Vorher aber dieses Plug-In runterladen. Dann kannst du deine Streifen sehr einfach erstellen.
http://www.freephotoshop.com/Goodies/sapphire/Photoshop Shapes/Custom Shapes Vol 10.zip

Edit: Sorry, hab das Tutorial von Markus nicht ganz durchgelesen. Da wird das ja bereits beschrieben. Mit dem genannten Plug IN haben wir allerdings deutlich mehr verschiedene Arten von Streifen. Vlt. hilfts ja trotzdem jemand.


----------



## Gast (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Foren-Mitglieder,

wir haben auch Strahlen gebraucht und es so gemacht: Im Illustrator mit dem Stern-Werkzeug einen Stern machen, wobei es wichtig ist dass der Radius des Kreises recht klein ist und die Strahlen sehr lang sind, außerdem müssen es eine ungerade Anzahl Strahlen sein, z.B. 30 hatte ich gemacht. Dann nimmt man von jedem zweiten innersten Pfadpunkt am Kreis den Pfad und zieht ihn nach außen- die retro-Streifen sind fertig! Ich hoffe es war verständlich,

Liebe Grüße Uli


----------

